# Do catfish eat dead fish?



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Would my Synodontis lucipinnis (Dwarf Petricola) eat a dead fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All fish eat dead fish. But better to remove the carcass before it pollutes your tank.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

a little off topic, but someone once told me that a good way to tell if a fish died of an illness or not is if they got eaten. i was told that fish would not eat a dead fish if it had died of a sickness. however, if a fish died because of being beaten up or not enough food, then the others would eat its body. true or not i dont know, but just something to think about


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME the fish gets eaten sick or not. Once the carcass is floating it's a little more difficult.


----------

